# [Review] Cougar CM Power 700 (neue Version)



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein Dankeschön an Cougar und vor allem an Christian Verfuerth, für die Bereitstellung dieses Testexemplars.*​ 
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*



*Einleitung*
*Spezifikationen*
*Features*
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang*
*Details / Verarbeitung*
*Kabelübersicht*
*Neuerungen im Detail*
*Testsystem und Messungen*
*Fazit*
*Wo kaufen?*
 


*Einleitung:*

  Der HEC/Compucase-Sprössling Cougar, dürfte sich mit der Vorstellung seiner Produkte, einen guten Namen auf dem Endkunden-Markt geschaffen haben. Die durchweg positiv bewerteten Netzteile, gewinnen immer mehr an Aufmerksamkeit  und Interesse, nicht zuletzt durch die zahlreichen Reviews. Doch der Hersteller ruht sich nicht auf seinen Lorbeeren aus und verbessert seine Produkte stätig. Das hier vorliegende Cougar CM 700 hat ein erstes Update hinter sich und bietet einige Neuerungen. Welche das im genauen sind, erfahrt ihr in diesem Test.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Spezifikationen:*



> *Ausgangsleistung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Quelle: COUGAR - Your Power - Cougar CM



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Features:*



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


Quelle: COUGAR - Your Power - Cougar CM



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang:*

  Cougar gestaltet die Verpackung gemäß der Optik des Netzteils. Das heißt, dass die beiden Farben Schwarz und Orange im Mittelpunkt und Kontrast zueinander stehen. Die Kartons einer Netzteil Serie, werden bei Cougar optisch gleich gestaltet und unterscheiden sich nur in den Details und Spezifikationen. Das steigert den Wiedererkennungswert und vermeidet Verwechselungen. Auf der Schachtel stehen neben den Spezifikationen, Features und Leistungsangaben, auch noch die Steckerarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


  Das Zubehör ist standardmäßig gut. Neben dem CM 700 gehören ein Logo-Aufkleber, Befestigungsschrauben, Klettbänder, ein Faltblatt/Anleitung und natürlich die modularen Kabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​*Details / Verarbeitung:*

Das von HEC/Compucase gefertigte Netzteil, setzt sich durch seine Optik von anderen Herstellern ab und lässt den Verbraucher spüren, dass er ein ausgereiftes und hochwertiges Produkt in der Hand hält. Dieser Eindruck verstärkt sich durch die optisch sehr ansprechende Kabelummantelung und den edlen Metallic-Lack, der das Netzteil von der schwarzen Masse abhebt. Die Qualität des Cougar CM700 liegt auf sehr hohem Niveau. Die Stecker wirken nicht billig oder banal. 

  Das Lüftergitter kommt in schwarzer Optik, mittig geziert von dem Cougar Logo. Ein weiteres Highlight, stellt der ON/OFF Schalter in seiner grün-silbernen Farbe dar. Das seitlich eingeprägte Cougar-Logo veredelt das Aussehen nochmals. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​   Gerade im Inneren wird Qualität groß geschrieben. Neben den japanischen 105° Kondensatoren, ist nur hochwertige und neuste Technik verbaut. Der 140mm Lüfter arbeitet sehr leise uns sorgt für ein kühles Netzteil, auch wenn die Auslastung bei 100% oder mehr liegt. Dadurch gewährleistet der Hersteller Langlebigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit.

  Zur einfacheren Handhabung und besseren Übersicht, sind die verschiedenen Anschlüsse am Netzteil farblich unterschiedlich.



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Kabelübersicht:*

Alle Kabel sind ausreichend dimensioniert und nach dem neusten Standard. Eine detailierte Übersicht ist in den Spezifikationen zu finden. Außerdem liegt noch ein Floppy Kabel bei, dass an einen vier Pin Molex Stecker angeschlossen werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Die Neuerungen im Detail:*

*Ab Anfang/Mitte Oktober wird das CM 700 in der neuen Version, zum selben Preis erhältlich sein. Die Kabelabziehhilfen, welche momentan nur an den fest installierten Kabeln vorhanden sind,  werden nun auch an den Modularen Kabeln zu finden sein. Eine weitere Verbesserung, stellt der CPU Anschluss dar, der von  8 Pin und 4 Pin auf 8 Pin und 4+4 Pin geändert wurde. Dadurch wird auch die neue Servergeneration unterstützt. Cougar nimmt  auch weiterhin Verbesserungen an den Netzteilen vor. 
* 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Testsystem und Messungen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​       Die Spannungen liegen alle im grünen Bereich und sind sehr stabil. Gerade bei Volllast und im Idle Modus kann das Cougar Netzteil die Konkurrenz in Sachen Leistungsaufnahme schlagen. Der Lüfter arbeitet sehr leise und ist aus dem System nicht herauszuhören, auch nicht bei Volllast.



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Fazit:*

*Cougar überzeugt durchweg mit seinem CM700 Netzteil. Die Qualität und Verarbeitung liegt auf einem hohen Niveau. Endlich hat der Verbraucher wieder die Möglichkeit ein durchdachtes und ausgereiftes Produkt kaufen zu können. Optisch setzen sich die Cougar Modelle vom einheitlichen Schwarz ab und bieten nebenher noch andere schöne Design-Gimmicks. Doch im Vordergrund steht die Leistung und die stimmt beim CM 700 ausnahmslos. Die AMD Game, ATI Crossfire und nVidia  SLI Eignung wurde nicht einfach nur gegeben, sondern von den Herstellern getestet und zertifiziert. Insgesamt ist das Cougar CM 700 ein hochwertiges, effizientes, leises und kühles Netzteil, welches mit alle Sicherheitsfunktionen aufwartet und durch das Kabelmanagement für Ordnung sorgt. Hier kann ich guten Gewissens eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung aussprechen. Wer noch mehr Luxus und eine Silber Zertifizierung möchte, sollte sich die S-Serie genauer anschauen.


Das Cougar CM 700 verdint sich folgende Awards:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


________________________________________________________

*Das Cougar Cm 700 kann bei folgenden Shops bestellt werden:*

Cougar CM 700W ATX 2.3 : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

________________________________________________________


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

​


----------



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2009)

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2009)

Bilder²


----------



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2009)

Bilder³


----------



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2009)

Platzhalter, für alle Fälle...


----------



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2009)

So fertig gestellt, viel spass beim lesen und kommentieren


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2009)

super Arbeit, (wie immer) ....


----------



## poiu (1. Oktober 2009)

Schöner Bericht 

jetzt kommt das dicke Aber!

Aber ich muss dir leider mitteilen, dass dein Verbrauchsmessgerät lmisst ist 
20W Standby / Idle wären Fatal  und Christian würde an die decke gehen, weil das die schlechtesten NT der welt wären XD

Ich hatte bei meinem Test das gleiche Problem 20-27W idle und Standby hat mich stutzig gemacht, nach kurzem Googeln und bissl chat mit Christian, der übrigens  schockiert war, hat sich rausgestelt -> Messgerät war schrott!

Mit was für einen Messgerät hast du die Werte ermittelt und woher hattest du das ?

übrigens sind dann auch die abderen werte nicht so genau, das von dir verwendete Meesinstrument scheint Probleme mit PFC Netzteilen zu haben.

Test : nehm mal eine Glühbirne und eine Energiesparlampe und vergleiche die werte, mit dem was draufsteht!


Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2009)

Klasse Test

Ich hätte nur die Bilder evtl. ein bischen verspoilert. Da blättert man sich ja die Finger wund^^


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schönes Review, hast wie gewohnt super beschrieben und bilder gemacht! Grosses Lob von mir.

Hab selbst das Cougar CM 700 und bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht
> 
> jetzt kommt das dicke Aber!
> 
> ...



Ich hab leider nur das eine Messgerät und auch nicht die Möglichkeit mir ein anderes zu besorgen....







Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Klasse Test
> 
> Ich hätte nur die Bilder evtl. ein bischen verspoilert. Da blättert man sich ja die Finger wund^^



Klein kann ja jeder......






CrashStyle schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review, hast wie gewohnt super beschrieben und bilder gemacht! Grosses Lob von mir.
> 
> Hab selbst das Cougar CM 700 und bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit!




Kannst du die stand-By aufnahme bei dir messen.

MFG


----------



## poiu (1. Oktober 2009)

ja da kann man nix machen  kannst ja auch nix für.

was ist es denn für eins , so aus neugier ?


----------



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2009)

Das Etikett ist leider ab, aber ich denke es wird kein teures sein. Habs damals geschenkt bekommen.

Die Stand By Werte hab ich entfernt, um keine falschen Ergebnisse darzustellen. Die anderen werte sollten aber stimmen.

MFG


----------



## Fabian (1. Oktober 2009)

Bei Cougar auf dem Teststand zog das S-550 noch etwas um die 0,4W.
Mal wieder sehr schön geschrieben,die Bilder sind wie immer klasse.
Allerdings fehlen mit persönlich Bilder der Platine,damit man auch mal sieht wie die Platine und die Bauteile aussehen...


----------



## soulpain (1. Oktober 2009)

Hier hast Du ein Foto inklusive der Verbesserung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ist das 700er unabhängig geregelt oder täuscht das nur ein wenig und es ist ein gruppen geregeltes Design?


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Oktober 2009)

Das werd ich die tage mal machen! stand-By aufnahme messen.


----------



## jade2 (2. Oktober 2009)

super Test

schöne. detaillierte Nahaufnahmen

toll, das du die Neuerungen beschrieben hast

*Fragen an soulpain*:

bei dem geöffneten Netzteil, 
hast du die Veränderungen markiert.
sind die *Neuerungen eine Verbesserung *(Spulen dazu)???
und wozu braucht man den 2. CPU 4er Anschluss

jade


----------



## overclocker08 (2. Oktober 2009)

Jeden Tag aufs neue lese ich hier mehr und mehr von diesen nicht ansatzweise neutralen Werbetexten, die wirklich zum größten Teil beim Hersteller abgeschrieben werden. Was soll das bringen?? Da reicht doch der Link zur Herstellerseite. Wirklich traurig, aber das Niveau sinkt.

Schade PCGH und das auch noch zum 9. Geburtstag. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2009)

@overclocker08
Stimmt, hier wird nicht Enermax gehypt, das ist schon wirklich schlimm 


jade2 schrieb:


> *Fragen an soulpain*:
> bei dem geöffneten Netzteil,
> hast du die Veränderungen markiert.
> sind die *Neuerungen eine Verbesserung *(Spulen dazu)???
> und wozu braucht man den 2. CPU 4er Anschluss


Der Eingangsfilter wurd etwas verbessert.
Ob man das braucht, ist eine Frage, schaden kanns jedenfalls nicht, von daher würde ich es schon als Verbesserung betiteln wollen.

Den Punkt mit dem Trafo kann ich nicht so wirklich beurteilen, da wurd wohl nur ein Kabel umverlegt, was das Design etwas besser ausschauen lässt, ob es auch technische Vorteile gibt, mag ich nicht beantworten wollen.


----------



## Citynomad (2. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne kleine Frage... wie soll das NT denn SLI/XFire möglich machen, wenn es nur 2PCI-E Anschlüse hat? Ne normale Karte benötigt ja schon 2 Anschlüsse.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2009)

Wie kommst du darauf, das es nur 2 PCIe Stecker hat? 

Richtig ist, das es 2 x 2 hat (2x 6pin, 2x 8 pin), davon ist je einer fest.
Schau mal hier


----------



## UTDARKCTF (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich besitze dieses Netzteil aus der ersten Generation und bin voll zufieden damit , wohl das beste NT was ich je hatte .
Lediglich das Netzkabel befinde ich als zu kurz und hab´s gegen ein anders ausgetauscht .


----------



## poiu (2. Oktober 2009)

@UTDARKCTF

ja das hab ich auch und das haben wir damals im PCGH Usertest auch bemängelt, unsere Kritik wurde angenommen und wie man sieht in der neuen Revision wurde das NT  verbessert.

zum Thema werbung usw das thema wurde hier , bei Comuterbase und Co oft genung durchgekaut!
Ich hab lieber solche aktionen als irgendwelche sinnlosen banner die die meisten sowieso nicht beachten oder dann FF Adons ausschalten XD

ich würde mich sogar freuen wenn auch andere Hersteller solche aktionen veranstalten würden, damit meine ich nicht nur NT Marken sondern allgemein.

Das ist eine art von werbung mit der ich leben kann.


----------



## Curry (2. Oktober 2009)

SUPER BEITRAG

Im Test sind fast alle Aspekte vorhanden.

Er ist ausführlich geschrieben, enthält (Fast schon zuviele) Bilder, und zeigt viele Aspekte wie z.B. die Spannungen/den Schutz des Netzteils.

Wie schon angemerkt enthält der Test ein Wenig zuviele Bilder, die zugroß dargestellt sind.

Aber trotz des kleinen Mängel ist der Test super


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Oktober 2009)

Besitze das Cougar CM 700 aus der 1ten Generation udn es ist echt top, mitt dem NT kabel die länge ist bei mir ausreichen.


----------



## rabensang (2. Oktober 2009)

@ all: Danke 


Die Bilder füge ich in jedem Review von mir so ein. Ich möchte das der Leser alles auf einen Blick hat und nicht das gewünschte Bild anklicken und dann den nächsten Seitenaufbau abwarten muss. Es sieht zwar nicht so schön kompakt aus, hat aber einen Aufwandsvorteil für den Leser.

MFG


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Oktober 2009)

Der Begriff *Review* beeinhaltet eine kritische Komponente.

Ich finde hier doch eher eine begeisterte Produktvorstellung. Das ist durchaus legitim, vor allem, wenn man dafür das Netzteil auch geschenkt bekommt, allerdings fehlt mir da die Abgrenzung zu Herstellerpublikationen und die Frage, was die Rechtfertigung darstellt, um den Bericht hier im Forum zu posten.


Ein Netzteil auf den Zahn zu fühlen ist aber leider auch extrem anspruchsvoll. 

*Wichtige Fragen wären für mich:*


Schafft es sicher die Nennlast mit Reserven?
Hat es konstruktive Stärken und Schwächen im Platinenlayout und Bestückung?
Wie verhält es sich mit Lautstärke und Temperatur?
Reagiert es empfindlich auf Spannungsspitzen?
Aus welchen Material ist die Platine gefertigt?
Ist es wirklich komplett mit 105° spezifizierten Bautelien bestückt?
Sind die Kühlkörper sinnvoll konstruiert?

Im Review fehlt als Mindestanforderung ein Praxistest, z. B.  in Form von:



> Ich habe damit problemlos einen übertakten 955iger, 2 X GTX 285, 6 Laufwerke und eine Laing betreiben können ohne dass sich im Netzteil mehr als 40° aufgetreten sind. Der Einbau war problemlos, nur das ATX-Kabel hätte länger sein dürfen. Leider sind die Kabel nicht bis zum Stecker gesleevt. Im Idle-Modus ist es absolut unhörbar, bei Vollast hört man ein angenehmes Brummen.




Die eigenen Fotos sind sehr gelungen. Allerdings fehlen mir Bilder vom eingebauten Zustand und Detailfotos des Inneren.


Beim Thema Netzteile würde ich mir auch keinen Lesertest zutrauen, das könnte hier im Forum vielleicht noch Stefan Payne, unser Netzteil-Poltergeist. Ich bin mir sicher, zumindest bei einem Enermax findet er jede Schwäche. 


Vielleicht sollte man die ganze Aktion auch nicht durch den Titel "Review" oder "Lesertest" überfordern. Sondern eher "PCGH-Leser haben Spass mit geschenkten Netzteilen" nennen.

Was anderes sind für mich Tests von PC-Komponenten, die ohne Prüflasten und aufwendiger Messelektronik beurteilt werden können. Da habe ich hier im Forum schon extrem hilfreiche und liebevoll erstellte Lesertests gelesen. Die vielleicht nicht jede Frage beantworten konnten, aber sogar manche Schwäche aufdeckten, die professionelle Tester übersehen haben.


----------



## Citynomad (2. Oktober 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, das es nur 2 PCIe Stecker hat?
> 
> Richtig ist, das es 2 x 2 hat (2x 6pin, 2x 8 pin), davon ist je einer fest.
> Schau mal hier



Danke, das ging aus der Review und der Beschreibung nicht so recht hervor. Da stand bei 6Pin und bei 6+2Pin jeweils 1 mal.

Aber gut zu wissen, da ich auf der Suche nach nem neuen NT bin.


----------



## soulpain (2. Oktober 2009)

@derLordselbst
Du hast schon recht, das größtenteils Herstellerdaten bei den Schutzmechnismen und Leistungsangaben aufgezeigt werden, aber die Intension eines Lesertests ist denke ich nicht, das Netzteil bis in das letzte Detail auseinander zu nehmen. Zumal man dazu die entsprechenden Gerätschaften benötigt. Viel mehr haben hier Kunden die Chance, einen Eindruck des Produktes zu vermitteln, wenn man es tatsächlich in den Händen hält. Und ob die Versionen wirklich so leise sind wie die Reviewfassungen professioneller Seiten, oder das ggf. zu widerlegen. Trotzdem hätte ich mir natürlich auch Bilder vom Inneren gewünscht, da das im Rahmen des Lesertests ohne Garantieverlust möglich ist.


----------



## rabensang (2. Oktober 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Der Begriff *Review* beeinhaltet eine kritische Komponente.
> 
> Ich finde hier doch eher eine begeisterte Produktvorstellung. Das ist durchaus legitim, vor allem, wenn man dafür das Netzteil auch geschenkt bekommt, allerdings fehlt mir da die Abgrenzung zu Herstellerpublikationen und die Frage, was die Rechtfertigung darstellt, um den Bericht hier im Forum zu posten.
> 
> ...




Ich versuche dem Forum einen interessanten Beitrag zu präsentieren und habe als einfacher User nur Beschränkte Mittel.

Der Schwerpunkt sollte in Richtung der Neuerungen gehen. Da es schon einige Reviews mit Punkten zur Innerei gibt, bin ich nicht weiter darauf eingegangen. 

Vielleicht sollte man die Messlatte nicht so hoch ansetzen....


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätte ich mir natürlich auch Bilder vom Inneren gewünscht


Och, kein Problem, da kann ich helfen 

Hab noch mehr, aber die werd ich wohl für einen eigenen Thread verwenden 

PS: die Lötqualität ist auch ganz OK.


----------



## soulpain (2. Oktober 2009)

Bilder kann ich auch selbst machen, danke.

Es ging darum, dass der Themenersteller entsprechendes bieten kann und vor allem auch soweit es ihm möglich ist darauf eingeht. Zumindest was Verarbeitung betrifft und ob auf dem Kondensator 105°C oder 85°C steht, kann denke ich auch jeder ablesen ohne großes Vorwissen.
Das soll kein Vorwurf sein, da das Review ansonsten sehr gelungen ist, aber es wäre eben noch das Sahnehäubchen gewesen.


----------



## rabensang (2. Oktober 2009)

Zwei Punkte, die ich noch hinzufügen möchte:

Einige Details zum Netzteil werden noch im AMD Dragon Review zufinden sein.

Ich möchte das Cougar ausserdem nicht öffnen, weil ich nicht riskieren will, dass ich etwas beschädige. Das Netzteil muss im Dragon Review stabil laufen, um gutes OC zu ermöglichen.

MFG


----------



## poiu (2. Oktober 2009)

wenn sich jemand das öffnen eines Nts nicht zutraut bzw mit netzteilen wenig erfarung, sollte das auch nicht tun !

Es ist verständlich wenn man sich oder denn PC nicht killen will 

deshalb sind netzteil erfahrungsberichte auch etwas für erfahrenere User bzw einer der kommponeten zu dehnen nicht so leicht ein Bericht zu schreiben ist, vorallem einer mit dehnen jeder zufrieden ist 


Aber ich finde man kann aus allen Tests gewisse informationen fürs sich selbst finden, egal ob von einem Profi wie soulpain oder einem normalen User. Durch die andere sichtweise der dinge ist es sogar so das dem Normalen User etwas auffallen kann das Soulpain nicht bemerken muss bzw nicht erwähnenswert ist. Ich finde User erfahrungsberichte sind auch eher alltags , wärend Profitests die harten fakten liefern. Es ist halt alles subjektiv XD

jetzt mal bissl Kritik : ich glaube Cougar CM/Power tests gibt es jetzt genug  
nix gegen denn testvon dir rabensang, aber ich will endlich Cougar-S sehen XD


----------



## majorguns (2. Oktober 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nur das eine Messgerät und auch nicht die Möglichkeit mir ein anderes zu besorgen....
> MFG


Meistens kann man sich in den Büros der örtlichen Versorgen, meist sogar kostenfrei, ein Strommessgerät ausleihen, habe ich bei meinem Test auch gemacht  
Sonst super Review, aber soooo viele Änderungen gibt es jetzt auch nicht zum "Vorgänger", aber egal, trotsdem gut 



poiu schrieb:


> Es ist verständlich wenn man sich oder denn PC nicht killen will


Nicht nur den PC ^^


----------



## poiu (2. Oktober 2009)

bei der Verbraucherzentrale kann man sich auch ein gutes für  zwei wochen leihen


----------



## majorguns (2. Oktober 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> bei der Verbraucherzentrale kann man sich auch ein gutes für  zwei wochen leihen


Jo stimmt da auch


----------



## rabensang (4. Oktober 2009)

So hab nochmal mit nem anderen Messgerät gemessen. Die Angaben gleichen sich bis auf die Stand By Messungen. Diese konnten mit dem Ersatzgerät leider auch nicht genau ausgemessen werden.

MFG


----------



## Compucase (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Da ich erst seit kurzem wieder deutschen Boden unter den Füßen habe gibt es erst heute ein Kommentar zum test und den Kommentaren.
Erst einmal vielen Dank an rabensang, ein sehr schöner Bericht. Besonders die prof. Fotos gefallen mir, da weiß ich ja auf wen ich im Bedarf zurück greifen kann und als fotograf engagieren kann 

@poiu & rabensang
Die Stand-By Ergebnisse habe ich schon gar nicht mehr gesehen, das Review war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon abgeändert.
Und ja, bei einem solchen Verbrauch wäre ich schockiert, das wäre wirklich die schlechteste Leistung seit 20 Jahren. 
Messwerte allgemein sind immer ungenau. Je besser die Messgeräte, desto kleiner die Ungenauigkeit. Da nicht jeder gerade prof. Teststationen zur Verfügung hat muss man damit leben. Im allgemeinen kann man hier in Deutschland eigentlich die Werte der Planet3DNow! Tests als Messlatte nehmen da dort das beste Equipment momentan zur Verfügung steht.

@Fabian
Es ist ja auch eine Mischung aus CHROMA und FAST Teststationen und die hat verständlicherweise kaum jemand zur Verfügung.

@jade2
Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Filterung allgemein wurde verbessert. Das ist etwas was wirklich kaum ein Kunde mitbekommt, schon gar nicht im Betrieb. Die zusätzlichen Bauteile und die Layout-Änderung haben uns Geld gekostet bzw. das Netzteil kostet nun etwas mehr in der Produktion und das obwohl kaum einer das wahrnimmt. Trotzdem machen wir solche Verbesserungen wenn Sie sinnvoll sind. ausruhen können sich Andere, wir nicht (Kampfansage!). 
Bzgl. der CPU-Anschlüsse - das CM700 hat einen 8PIN Anschluss und einen 4+4PIN Anschluss. Es gibt Mainboards die benötigen "nur" einen 4PIN Anschluss extra, heute benötigen viele einen 8PIN-Anschluss. Die neue Server-CPU Generation benötigt satte 2x 8PIN, daher die Änderung damit das CM 700 (sowie S700 und CM 1.000) auch mit den neuen DUAL-CPU Systemen umgehen können und diese stabil versorgen können.
Zudem ist dadurch ein 8PIN Anschluss um 15cm "gewachsen" und damit sind die Kabellängen-Probleme auch beseitigt.

@derLordselbst
Deine "Kritik" kann ich teilweise schon nachvollziehen. Ein Review sollte auch kritische Ansätze beinhalten. ABER - gemessen an den Möglichkeiten von rabensang hat er alles geprüft und bewertet was er konnte. Wenn es da nichts zu meckern gab, dann ist es halt so.
Zu deinen Fragen (ich bin mal beim "DU", wenn es Dir nicht gefällt bitte um Mitteilung) - etwas googeln bzw. ein Blick auf unsere Website hätte genügt - dort ist jedes Review verlinkt, ganz gleich ob sehr gut oder nur gut.

Nennlast wurde mehrmals überprüft, als Beispiel nehme ich ein Review von PC-Experience wo es sich bei 781W korrekt abschaltete. Die "magischen" 110% Last verträgt es also problemlos was ein hochwertiges Netzteil auch schaffen sollte.
Keinerlei Schwächen wurden bei den unzähligen Reviews festgestellt, das Layout ist sehr strukturiert mit kleinen Kühlkörpern um bei vertikaler Kühlung auch noch bis unter die Platine vorzudringen. Die Bestückung ist gleichmäßig hochwertig und nicht nur in Teilbereichen (verschiedene Reviews gehen darauf ein).
Lautstärke und Temperatur sind mein Lieblingsthema  Wir sind vielleicht nicht das absolut leiseste Netzteil unter den 700W Netzteilen aber immer noch in der Spitzengruppe ohne lauten Lüfter etc. Denn die Temperaturen sind "eigentlich" wichtiger als die Lautstärke. Nur lässt sich ein lautes Netzteil natürlich schwer vermarkten bzw. verkaufen. Die Temperaturen unserer COUGAR Modelle erreichen nur sehr selten und beschwerlich die 50 Grad Grenze. Das alles darüber hinaus die Lebensdauer der Netzteile vermindert ist bekannt. Bei den Temperaturen und der Lautstärke sind wir immer in der Spitzengruppe, nimmt man beide Parameter zusammen haben wir eine leise Kühlung bei sehr guten Temperaturen. Das liegt wie gesagt besonders am Platinenlayout welches von Grund auf darauf ausgelegt ist vertikal gekühlt zu werden. Eine hohe Effizienz sorgt natürlich auch noch für eine geringere Wärmeabgabe.
Spannungsspitzen haben keinerlei Einfluss auf die Leistungsfähigkeit gehabt, ist uns nicht bekannt. Könntest Du das spezifizieren? Ist damit etwas in Richtung SURGE-Test gemeint?
Die Platine ist aus "Epoxidharz getränkten Glasfasermatten der gehobenen Qualitätsklasse FH4" gefertigt (Zitat PC-Experience Review zur ersten Version).
Ja, es ist komplett mit 105er Caps bestückt.
Nippon-Chemicon 105er primär und Taepo 105er sekundär.
Die Kühlkörper sind sinnvoll platziert, einfach mal Temperatur und Lautstärke miteinander kombinieren. Wären diese unsinning platziert, wäre das Netzteil entweder lauter oder wärmer oder beides.
Stefan Payne hat bereits ein User-Review zu dem COUGAR POWER 400W verfasst.
rabensang hat in gewisser Weise kein User-Review geschrieben sondern um ein Netzteil für den großen AMD Dragon Plattform Test angefragt. Einfach so kostenlos Netzteile verteilen wir nicht.
rabensang hatte das OK der PCGH-Redaktion, er ist ein sehr aktiver User mit Hardware-Erfahrung und langjähriges Mitglied der PCGHX-Community und hat halt ein großes offizielles Projekt gestartet. Daher hat er ein Netzteil kostenlos bekommen.


----------



## rabensang (4. Oktober 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank an rabensang, ein sehr schöner Bericht. Besonders die prof. Fotos gefallen mir, da weiß ich ja auf wen ich im Bedarf zurück greifen kann und als fotograf engagieren kann




Kein Problem, ich hab für die Unterstützung zu danken. Den Photographen Job würd ich jederzeit annehmen

Wie du schon sagtest, hab ich das, was mir möglich war getestet. Ich wäre auch auf das innere eingegangen, wenn ich das NT nicht für einen stabilen Betrieb im Dragon Review bräuchte. Ich möchte nicht riskieren, dass durchs öffnen und einen daraus entstehenden Fehler (kann ja immer mal passieren) etwas kaputt geht.


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Oktober 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nur das eine Messgerät und auch nicht die Möglichkeit mir ein anderes zu besorgen....
> 
> Klein kann ja jeder......
> 
> ...



Btte das bilder der stand-by messung.

Edit: Der schalter am nt war auf ein! Sollte ich es messen wen dieser auf aus ist?


----------



## poiu (5. Oktober 2009)

hier mal meine werte, ist aber auch nicht so genau. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...0-cm-1593-picture20608-zwischenablage-3-1.jpg


----------

